# Just wanted to share my new G. Altifrons



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Got these guys a few days ago from bobby (momobobo) They're great btw.

Pair spawned on their second night.


















The Eggs that I was able to save.










The Sub adults.


























And of course, I just have to include a tank shot.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow! Extraordinary fish and setup!


----------



## fishinmind (Sep 10, 2010)

I agree. Very nice setup and fishes.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

nice egg tumblers, I had good success with just lots of aeration in a bare bottom 2 gal tank with a sponge filter for the fry, seemed to be enough movement without any specialized equipment. Nice setup.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

i like your homemade prefilter for the powerhead


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

FishFreaks said:


> i like your homemade prefilter for the powerhead


Thanks for the comments everyone, The prefilter is just cause the water gets cloudy after a few days (geos like to dig into the sand and uplift alot of fine debres).

Well the pair is cleaning a sight out, looks like I'm getting more eggs soon.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Your camera certainly captures them better in image than I ever could  They look great!


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks bobby, and oh ya, the eggs hatched this morning they're now at their fry stage. Of course more pictures  they're just amazing and fun to take pictures of.


























I think this is the sub adult male.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

more pictures of the adults and 1 of the subs.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. Nice set up and Fish. looks professional. and excellent pics. Thanks for sharing. Cheers


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

i like the set-up, very nice.


----------

